# Timpie



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Is Timpie WMA any good? I live in tooele. And I was just wondering.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It has the most fantastic hunting to be found anywhere on the Wasatch front. Please go there along with all of your friends and acquaintances. 

Thanx.

:O•-:


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Can anyone be helpful? I was just wondering if it was even worth it to scout.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It is always worth it to do your own scouting, From the field, not a computer screen. You are only 20 minutes from there. Go have an enjoyable morning drive this weekend.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry apparently, no; no one is going to be helpful. Id answer if i could but i have no idea.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It sucks pretty much. I did have one good hunt for golden eyes there once in late december, but other than that it sucks. Oh yeah, don't try and cross the water unless you go across the bridges. You'll thank me.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep, use the bridges or you will be sorry. Sounds like fixed blade learned the same way I did about that place. There is limited cover to hide and it is difficult to shoot a limit of birds. Go for a hike and see for yourself. Also, you will want a well trained retriever to get downed birds.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep I tried to retrieve a decoy, and ended up swimming, yest that's right swimming back to shore, as I got stuck. It was cold, my wadders weren't the best choice for a swiming suit. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man that sucks Fixed. And you probably smelled like crap after you got out.

Timpie is a great place to hunt if your goal is to limit out on coots. Good grief there are more coots than you can shake a stick at out there. Did I mention that there are a lot of coots out there?

Coots


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

do not waste your time out there, this isn't one of those trick postings either trying to discourage you from going out there when secretly its awesome. that place really isn't worth the energy


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

I live in Tooele and used to hunt it alot with no or little luck, than when I was old enough to drive I found much better spots, Opening day was ok, beyond that its really hard to hunt, mentioned above no cover, if you hunt from the dike, you use bridges or you swim it only looks a couple feet deep, but I've gone in over my head near the dike, if you get out past the bridges, I've chased a goose with a jammed gun all over that big pond. Good luck.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know what is deeper, the water or the mud? I **** near had to call for help one time out there, I was stuck. I also about lost a dog that broke through the ice, luckily he was able to dig his claws in and pull himself out. I have seen hundreds of Mallards out there late season. Just no way to get to them without getting busted.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Timpie is a great place to hunt if your goal is to limit out on coots. Good grief there are more coots than you can shake a stick at out there. Did I mention that there are a lot of coots out there?
> 
> Coots


sweet!! sounds like my dream place :twisted:

wonder if Klark has ever hunted here? he tends to chase the elusive coots alot. maybe ask him? o-||


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I hunted it once... 20+ years ago... If that tells ya anything.


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

I also live in Tooele and have hunted it a few times, and did't thank it was very good. I have heard of people doing good out here but I think there is alot better places to go..


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I spent a week out there one day...


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, forget Timpie.


----------

